# Sand prices



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I just called a local place and asked what a yard of sand would cost to be delivered. He said $50/yard and $60 delivery fee, for a total of $110. Is this an average/normal price? I was thinking it would be cheaper.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

That's about average but most likely a resale price....I would see if you can get it from the source or where the place you called is getting it from. Should be closer to $10 a ton..delivery prices around my area are $65-$75 per hour. Most average dump trucks only carry 6-10 tons of sand unless you can find a bigger Tri-Axle that can carry the heavier loads


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I paid $10/yard for 21 yards of yellow sand, delivery included. A local friend is paying $290 for 10 yards of masonry sand delivered. This is all in Panhandle Florida.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

It's about $45/yard with $80 delivery from the landscape yards around here. Don't know where to get it directly from the source.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

$22.50 yard for fill sand here plus $60 delivery fee (this is a retailer), i forgot the max truck capacity but i know the 7 yards i wanted would all fit in one truck easily. There are cheaper places in town but i tend to use these guys because they are 2 blocks away. As others have said, its much cheaper if you get it from the source and not retail.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everybody.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

$40/yd and $75 delivery fee here.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

If you have a vehicle that can tow, rent an open top trailer from U-Haul and get a load dropped in at your local bulk soil and sand yard. I just pick up bulk loads in my standard bed pickup truck.

I toss a 3/4" 4'x8' sheet of OSB plywood in my pickup bed and they load me up with one loader scoop.

Then you can take your time unloading, and the OSB protects your vehicle from the shovel you use.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Three cubic yard dump trailer from Home Depot rentals:

https://www.compactpowerrents.com/rental-equipment/trailers/5-x-8-dump-trailer-3-cu-yd/

Impress your neighbors by tailgating it onto your yard as you empty it and spread it out all at once!


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

That trailer can only hold 1 yard of sand.


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

@bmw , I agree with the above poster who mentioned it's probably a resale price, I called 3 places that quoted around 50-60 and finally found a mostly business to business bulk sand supplier who's price was 30 a yard after taxes and delivery.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

bhutchinson87 said:


> That trailer can only hold 1 yard of sand.


That trailer actually holds three cubic yards.

It even says that in the text of the hyperlink itself....

They also have four cubic yard versions.

It has a 3100 pound weight rating. According to what I read when I look at the link.

Maybe your local Home Depot has different [lower] capacity trailers available?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I understand the total avaliable volume of that trailer, but given the weight and density of sand anything over a yard will exceed the load capacity.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

bhutchinson87 said:


> I understand the total avaliable volume of that trailer, but given the weight and density of sand anything over a yard will exceed the load capacity.


I understand what you are saying. But the OP only wants one cubic yard. ~3,000 pounds, so....

He can get that for $110 delivered and was looking for a cheaper way, as I understood his post.

If he can get the cubic yard of sand and the dump trailer for less, he can use the dump trailer to spread the sand, assuming his yard will allow for that, by just tailgating it with the dump trailer.

If not he can get a shovel and haul it in a wheelbarrow. I would use the dump trailer setup over that.

Personally, I use an ATV and a dump trailer that also tilts and swivels, so I can put it where I want....

But not every one has that setup. So, that is why I suggested the dump trailer option instead....

And not for nothing, but if I was spreading sand, I would rent a tracked mini skid steer to spread it.

But he may not have this kind of dosh, so the dump trailer option may be better, if the price is okay.

What would you suggest he do, pray tell?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

I agree that this is a good option for the OP since they only need 1 yard, but I wanted to make sure other people reading this thread were aware of the trailer's limitations hauling sand.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, I only load hardwood mulch in my pickup bed if I get it in bulk. If it's wet, you can see it sag.

One front end loader scoop does the trick on that. Otherwise, I am hauling a rented trailer....

I don't use sand for leveling. I plan to try out some Black Kow composted manure but still not sure....

My lawn tractor would literally suck it right up, at least until I switch to the mulching kit I bought for it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is how I would do it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsmZ9RZgw0c


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Yeah, I only load hardwood mulch in my pickup bed if I get it in bulk. If it's wet, you can see it sag.
> 
> One front end loader scoop does the trick on that. Otherwise, I am hauling a rented trailer....
> 
> ...


Same. I picked up a yard and a half of mulch the other day and I was about an inch or two from the bump stops lol.

Toro dingo looks pretty sweet. Think it would be too heavy for the lawn?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have used a Toro Dingo, and with the tracks it works well on turf grass, as long as it is not wet/soggy.

I used one to move 44 tons of granite rip rap down on the shoreline of a lake house I owned.

It was a lot of fun driving that thing. It did sink in to the ground at the edge of the lake, somewhat.

My neighbors used wheelbarrows and family & friends. I used the Dingo, and I was still able to move.

My oldest neighbor (RIP) said I had outsmarted all of the neighbors around us. They lowered the lake so people could repair bulkheads and shoreline protection. I had a lot of rock to move, so....

The one I rented was a stand-on unit. You rode it and used body weight to help steer and hold it.

I was a little beat up when I was done, but it actually was a pretty fun way to do that kind of work!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is some of what Dingos can do for you (not affiliated in any way; just like to play with power tools):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkaRkRptJNQ


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cool-season guy, but here are my prices for mason sand. $9.75 per ton for the sand and $4.40 per ton delivery. As @MrMeaner and others said, see if you can get it from the source. This receipt is from the quarry that is a couple miles down the road from me.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Most of you have it nice. Closest sand to me goes for 65 a yard not delivered. That adds up real fast and thats mason sand.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

$40 per yard last year but I've never called around, just get it from the bulk mulch guy that's closest to me.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

$35 for me but I pick mine up. Paying that delivery fee on one yard sucks. It's likely the same on 1 yard or ten yards.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Slim 1938 said:


> Most of you have it nice. Closest sand to me goes for 65 a yard not delivered. That adds up real fast and thats mason sand.


@Slim 1938 ...The local sand supplier in our area comes from R.E. Janes Sand and Gravel just outside Slaton. Last time I checked it was around $10 per ton


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Most of you have it nice. Closest sand to me goes for 65 a yard not delivered. That adds up real fast and thats mason sand.
> ...


Wow thats a great price. Problem for me is its about 65 miles from me. I do have a friend that has a semi truck. He may haul it for me. Thanks


----------

